# Ruger SR1911 .45 ACP with 50 rounds of ammo/ hard and soft case- $850



## mveg (Jul 24, 2021)

Located in Sandy, UT. See pictures below! It is in great shape, maybe 50 rounds put through it. Selling it to buy a bow.

Valued at $893 by truegunvalue.com (and that's just the firearm).

Price comparison for gunbroker.com, commonly over $1000 (before all the other fees and FFL): Guns & Firearms for Sale | GunBroker.com

Basically this is a great deal for a great firearm and everything with it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

$10 for the gun. $840 for the ammo. Sold as a pair.


----------

